
What if we had a great standard library in JavaScript? - werencole
https://medium.com/@thomasfuchs/what-if-we-had-a-great-standard-library-in-javascript-52692342ee3f#.6681rxj4y
======
sargas
JavaScript could benefit from a better standard language. But this isn't the
biggest concern since the language is "friendly enough" to write most tasks
in.

The other point this article points is that the JS committee is adding more
features to the language. While most of them are great, if they keep adopting
every feature form other languages that they think are "neat" the language
will become like the chicken-pig-goaty thing the article describes.

It will become C++Script.

------
vdnkh
I don't know if a standard library would actually fix the problem of package
over-use. I keep seeing examples of projects importing _ or something similar
when the feature they use _already_ exists in the standard. You don't need _
for map anymore. You can lead a horse to water, etc.

